# New Cherub - card behind group head - is this normal?



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

My new Cherub has arrived and it's wonderful. Espresso Underground (Peter) and Fracino (Brian) were super helpful.

However, behind the grouphead it has some odd looking card?

I can't imaging that it's meant to be there, as it looks very rough and ready.

Is this packaging - should I be removing it? It looks pretty well stuck in?









Cheers!

Chris


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

It's meant to be there. It's a gasket


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Padder

I mean the card behind the whole group. You can see it in the photo above.

Odd looking gasket?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yup it's the gasket.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Yup looks gash but it's meant to be there


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes Row said:


> Yup looks gash but it's meant to be there


Yup, terrible DIY-looking finishing touch to an otherwise great looking machine.

You can trim it with a stanley knife - Fracino advised as such when I was speaking with them about something else. In the end I asked them to do it when I sent the machine in for repair, which they did, but they scratched the front slightly when doing so, so do be very careful. If anyone else considers this, I'd advise doing it yourself rather than "having it done".

Trimming gets rid of that hideous mottled-black look, and then (I may regret this if it discolours with heat.age) I used a black CD-writer pen to colour the white edge black. It now blends in better - at the moment. Like I said, heat and/or age may change things ....


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Well done with the adjustment and I agree it is a poor finish which let's Fracino down a little?!?

However I won't be messing around with it because I am afraid I come from the can't be arsed school. Mainly because everything I do turns SNAFU. My wife will confirm this


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks all. I may try with a craft knife but I tend to be with Yes Row so may just live with it. I guess £200 cheaper than the other HXs does come with some compromises.


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

If you do, don't cut the top edge too low - there is a hole in the middle/top through which the innards connect to the group head, and it's quite close to the top, as I can now see it ever so slightly after Fracino adjusted it for me. Another reason that I wanted to colour it black with a pen, as I can no longer see the edge of the hole.... But it still looks much better than before.


----------



## nickso (Feb 21, 2014)

If the cherub is no different than other espresso machines with e61 group then that is not really a gasket because it doesn't seal anything..it's more like padding. You can cut it or replace it with a more suitable one you can find on any online espresso machine parts store. If you cut it you'd better remove the group first, take it out and cut guided by the impression the group left on it.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

What Fracino said was that it was more of a heat barrier and they implied that they'd seen problems where the fascia would discolour with time if it were not there. So be careful with any substitutes...


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll crosspost for completeness, but they've shipped at least one Cherub with a neatly trimmed front gasket









http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15662-The-Cherub-has-Landed&p=157619#post157619

So it can't be that harmful, if they sometimes ship them like that.


----------

